# Colony losses?



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I have not been treating for years. I do requeen every year.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

I lost 5 of 6 this fall/winter. Last summer was horrible for forage and most starved out in November. There was never a point where any hive had ample stores. I put out some syrup throughout late summer and fall, but not enough. With all the stress of a horrible summer, I'm not sure if more feed would have helped.

The mite loads appeared to be low on all hives (based on natural mite drops through the SBBs). One of them had some chalk brood last spring. A couple virgin queens that were produced appeared to have mated poorly.

Many other beekeepers in the area had high losses. This year will be about rebuilding - knock wood.


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> I have not been treating for years. I do requeen every year.


Have you lost colonies since not treating? What percentage and why do you think you lost them?

I knew I should re-queen that hive. It was the only one I didn't because I was foolishly hoping this great queen would keep it up. I get to live and learn but unfortunately, I think the hive is toast. Too few to even bother trying a combine...


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

50% of 2 hives.
The hive had a high mite count in October, it was OK before that. & a strong hive.

Come Feb there was the original Apr. 09 marked queen, & a small baseball sized cluster. The queen never started laying, eventually disappeared with only 20 or so bees left.

The other bees & wax moths didn't have an interest in the hive, until I put honey frames in a different location.

possible ccd


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

KQ6AR said:


> 50% of 2 hives.
> 
> The other bees & wax moths didn't have an interest in the hive, until I put honey frames in a different location.
> 
> possible ccd


Hey, Dan. Do you mean you put the frames in a different hive? Was it in the same apiary as the original hive? How long did you wait before moving it?

Thx,

John


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Haven't treated in years. Lost one hive of 14, due to starvation and inability to move to stores...still had honey above the dead cluster.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I lost 3 out of 18. 2 had honey but couldn't move to it. The other I don't know why. I usually lose only one or two. Cold, wet winter. Haven't treated with anything in 5 years.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Just put a couple frames out in a open topped box, to see what would happen. I also used a couple in swarm traps, the bees started cleaning the honey out of them also. The hive that died had about 12 deep frames of honey left in it.
Yes in the same yard.



Eyeshooter said:


> Hey, Dan. Do you mean you put the frames in a different hive? Was it in the same apiary as the original hive? How long did you wait before moving it?
> 
> Thx,
> 
> John


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

Just did the first real inspection of the year and found the hive I thought I was going to loose still has a queen and about 150-200 bees. She pulled the same trick last year and I ended up splitting the hive in June so it wouldn't swarm. I'm hoping for a repeat so I'm not writing this hive off yet.

John


----------



## spencer (Dec 7, 2004)

I lost 2 out of 13 hives this winter and all but 1 hive still had alot of honey left in it from winter stores. I remove the overwintered queens with a couple of frames of brood and make a nuc. I let the hives go broodless while they requeen themselves. I then sell that nuc with the overwintered queen and make a few extra bucks. I've been doing this now for a few years and it's been working great.


----------

